# Photos of a few watches from from our 2011 Basel apointment



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello Longines Board! This year I am at home and my brother Russ is in Switzerland at the show. I think that most people have seen the Longines Column-Wheel Chronograph Record as it is in the industry news section of another well read site that we sponsor. If you can tolerate some low resolution, (and a striking lack of detailed information on my part) I have some los res photos to share of my brother's Longines appointment today that he thought would be the most interesting to the collector market.

First is the new Master Collection Retrograde. The current version of the Master retrograde has been a reasonably popular watch, and at first look with all of it's pushers it resembles a chronograph. 
Topper Jewelers » Longines » L2.714.4.78.3
Longine has redesigned the watch and has removed the pushers which brings it down from a $5,000 dollar watch to around a $3,100 dollar watch. Russ really liked these and spent almost all his picture taking time on them. There are also moon-phase variations retailing for around $3,600. Like the older retorgrade watches, they are available in 41 & 44mm.

Here is the silver dial without the moon-phase.



















And also new this year is the additional complication of a moonphase to the 4 retrograde movement.













































Here is a spec sheet of these models.









In the Heritage collection, there is a new Swiss Navigators watch which displays time in 24 hour time and features a hunter back. It is officially called "Longines 24 Hours"





































Here is a spec sheet of this watch. It is massive featuring a 47.5mm case and a 25mm strap. The retail will be $3,100. More photos are available in the Longines Baselworld section. 
http://baselworld.longines.com/










Also shown at the show were functioning models of the flagship column wheel chronographs that were announced at last years Basel. (they didn't have live samples then) Those watches are supposed to be hitting the store any day, so we figured it would be better to wait for shots of those until we had them under a better lighting system.

It doesn't look like they had samples of the column wheel record, but those photos are available in high resolution on Longines Baselworld book. 
http://baselworld.longines.com/ That watch will be retailing for $3,250, and the U.S. Market is bringing in both dial colors.

Thanks for reading and for enduring the spotty photos. All of these watches are available for Pre-order. More information about ship dates will be available soon.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Rob, very nice timepieces, well done aboyt the size ... hinking on the 24 hours loos really nice.


----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics! I'm really liking those moon phase. Can't wait to check them out.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update!

but



> Longine has redesigned the watch and has removed the pushers which brings it down from a $5,000 dollar watch to around a $3,100 dollar watch.


Whoa. A price decrease? Argh, I should've waited before I bought mine.


----------



## theschlepp (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Rob.
The Master Retro was one of the models I was considering before I saw the Ball Cleveland Express Dual-time. You're testing my willpower with the new Retro Moon-phase complication, that is an attractive watch.


----------



## matateduh (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish the watch in the 8th picture came in black dial and a slightly bigger diameter, perhaps around 44mm. I believe it currently comes in 40mm (CMIIW).


----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone know when the new Retrogrades are gonna hit the market?


----------



## pexus (Jan 6, 2010)

been looking at a moonphase+2nd time watch.....and have always loved the masterpiece retrograde but always find it too expensive. 
this looks interesting...watching this column closely...


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
I've never been a fan of their "Master" series, and remain so. But that 24 hour watch's dial is genius; separating the 12 hour minute chapter from the 24 hour ring makes this the easiest reading 24hr watch imaginable. It's clear that a watch featruing unambiguous legibility FIRST and foremost could only have been developed 50+ years ago. I just wish I had a use for a 24 hour watch. Nice job Longines.

heb


----------



## coali (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I had it in my budget to add to my watch collection and was all set to pull the trigger on an Omega Seamaster GMT. But hold everything I'm definitely waiting to see one of these in the flesh before I buy anything, does anyone know when these are going to hit the AD's ?

Thanks always


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Some excellent watches there - what movements are those?


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone know when the 24 Hours model is going to be available?

Thanks,
R


----------



## kmj2318 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm also wondering if anyone has an idea when these new models will hit.


----------



## rjtcobra1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, that's a big price decrease vs $4,900 for the current model! Does anyone know what the retail price in USD is going to be for the top watches in the picture without the moonphases? the scan has the top of the page missing.

I almost bought the current model, but now I think I might wait for the new ones and save about a grand.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------

